# Giggia Classic + Rancilio Rocky Grinder



## AK666 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi All,

I have been enjoying this forum for a while now however I feel its time to share...

Here is my humble set up.

I started with with the classic and then got a gaggia mdf grinder however the doser was too messy so I moved on to the Rocky and I'm very happy with it.

The classic has had the Silvia steam wand added.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the photo of your setup


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Welcome to Coffee Forums - you have a good set up


----------



## AK666 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you! Been thinking about saving up for a Rancilio Silvia. What are the forums views of th Rancilio Silvia vs the classic?

Happy with the classic however I would like to complete the set up and the classic really struggles steaming milk for two coffees.

Thanks again.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

A nice setup you have.

Personally I leapfrogged the Silvia, because although it is a step up from the Classic it is not significant enough. If you are into your milk drinks, then I suggest you consider a HX or dual boiler machine.


----------



## AK666 (Mar 10, 2011)

Great advice thank you!

Do think its possible to get a 2nd hand one sub £500?


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

My Gaggia TS (HX) was under £500 on ebay.

This Fracino and grinder (very similar to mine) looks interesting although it has to be plumbed in and is very big. It might be worth researching.

Keep looking - some interesting machines appear on here if you are prepared to wait.


----------



## AK666 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks again BanishInstant.

Think the misses would kill me if I need to get one plumbed in..


----------

